# 02 sensor (bank1 sensor2)???



## craigeli (Sep 10, 2006)

ok im working on a 02 passat 2.8 gls auto. got a list of codes and local vw shop said drivers side back sensor. relpaced that and still got same codes. then i checked both sides and replaced pass side ( no resistance). but im stillgetting same codes. any help on checking ecm? thank you for any help


----------



## VWDave88 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: 02 sensor (bank1 sensor2)??? (craigeli)*

what is the code exactly o2 sensor bank 1 sensor 2 no activity,slow response,or heater circuit let me know


----------



## craigeli (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: 02 sensor (VWDave88)*

ok im getting p1114 and p1118. i changed the rear sensor on pass side (resistance out of spec) still getting same codes along with p0138(02 sensor circuit high volts bank1 sensor2). p0140(02sensor ckt no activity bank 1 sensor2) and p0431 warmup catalyst below rhreshold bank2). does computer have to relearn and set itself up? i clear codes with generic obd2. any help would be great.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 02 sensor (craigeli)*

bank 1 is passenger side sensor 2 is rear o2 sensor. The front sensors are the same part# but the rear sensors are different part #'s


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: 02 sensor (Slimjimmn)*

could this be tied in to the cat converter recall?


----------



## VWDave88 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: 02 sensor (Funkatollah Insaney)*

THE V6 CAT RECALL IS DEAD it no longer exists if you didnt have it done you can no longer have it done it was a timed vehicle update not a recall


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: 02 sensor (VWDave88)*

But if the cats are bad it would cause rear O2 problems. Regardless of whether or not the car made it in.


----------

